# Bonneville Cutt Color Variations



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There's been some talk about the different color variations of the Bonneville (Bear River) Cutthroat. Much of the differences can be attributed to whether or not the fish is spawning, the fish's sex, cover or depth of water, and often times its genetics.

How 'bout some pics of Bonnevilles?

Piute County UT:









Duchesne County UT:









Summit County UT:









Uinta County WY:









Uinta County WY - could have a little Yellowstone in this one:









Here, I'll throw a half-breed Bear River Cuttbow just cause:


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

First pic looks like a Colorado river cut


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Brookie said:


> First pic looks like a Colorado river cut


Finally a hit. I thought I was gonna have to change the name of my thread, put "SFW" in it...or just move it to "Big Game"

maybe flyguy7 was right, I'm dated and inaccurate. Good eye, I wondered the same thing. Looks like a Colorado Cutt off the Boulders. My buddy from where the fish was caught said the DWR planted the reservoir with Bonnevilles.

Yer gonna force me into telling ya what backyard swimming pool it was caught in, huh?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Brookie said:
> 
> 
> > First pic looks like a Colorado river cut
> ...


Oh I read it but I don't have much to say. Nice cutty's you've got there though! You sure have a nack for them. 8)

Just adds to my confusion of what I caught at S&M though. I am going with a non pure yellowstone but I may never get the true answer. DNA testing would be expensive and I already ate it.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> DNA testing would be expensive and I already ate it.


I'm pretty sure they would turn down your sample now. :lol:

Here are some that I know are Bonneville Cutthroat:

Amazing color on this one. Cool clean water, higher altitude. Not a Colorado.

[attachment=4:39ag4f45]IMGP2613.1.jpg[/attachment:39ag4f45]

Same water:

[attachment=3:39ag4f45]IMGP0510.JPG[/attachment:39ag4f45]

Same water:

[attachment=2:39ag4f45]IMGP4719.JPG[/attachment:39ag4f45]

Same mountain:

[attachment=1:39ag4f45]IMGP4732.JPG[/attachment:39ag4f45]

And this one, I really don't know for sure what kind it was, but I was thrilled to catch it at Provo River Falls:

[attachment=0:39ag4f45]IMGP6288.JPG[/attachment:39ag4f45]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good stuff LOAH.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Good pics guys. Very nice.



Brookie said:


> First pic looks like a Colorado river cut


I thought so too. Sure is a beauty though.

Goob, I thought that 5th pic was interesting too. To me, it looks a little like a Snake river finespotted cutt or maybe even a cuttbow? The fins don't seem too orange, but I can't tell for sure. Based on where you got it, are those possibilities? Nice fish for sure.

I was looking through my pictures and realized that I don't have a lot of cutts. I might have to do something about that.  On the other thread, the coloration for the Bear lake cutt was described in the ID guide to be rather bland. I have noticed that when I ice fish there, they tend to "bronze" up over the winter and the spotting is far more variable than is commonly stated in references. I did find a few pics I took a couple years ago that demonstrate.

This big mama has a cool belly spotting pattern that looks almost finespotted like. Definitely not what is in the references.
[attachment=15n4lgqs]P4110028.jpg[/attachment5n4lgqs]

This 22er has conventional spotting, but she is very dark as they tend to get later in the ice season.
[attachment=05n4lgqs]P4110019.jpg[/attachment5n4lgqs]


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Yer gonna force me into telling ya what backyard swimming pool it was caught in, huh?


off the top of my head, I can't think of any CR Cutts that are stocked in Piute County. The drainages are all Bonneville Basin. I'd be curious to know where the fish came from -- you could pm me if you're worried about people knowing.


----------

